# Once a day my dog goes crazy, help!



## kimkayak (Jan 28, 2014)

My German Shepherd named Shiloh is almost 14 months. Once a day, my dog goes crazy, this morning even leading me to tears. I had her in both puppy and advanced training classes, but at least once a day she still goes crazy. This morning I took her for a 45 minute walk. As soon as we got home, right in front of me she attempted to chew both corners of our carpet, bite my ankles, jump on the couch, whip around the couch like crazy. When I tell her "no" she looks at me and does a little snap and continues on. I hear Shepherds don't mature until they are 3. Don't know if I can handle 2 more years of this. (of course both my husband and I love Shiloh and wouldn't give her up, but it does enter my mind when I can't control her behaviour) Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

My 7 month old tends to get wild once per day too. It usually happens around 4-5pm. He's in his teenage punk phase. Our solution has been to increase his training regimen. By that I mean we train him more frequently and have greatly increased our expectations in following commands. We are currently working on self-control by putting him in a stay or down, throwing a toy, waiting for a little bit, then releasing him from the stay or down.

Linus really seems to like being bossed around and his behavior is better the bossier we are with him. We also play with him and love him dearly, of course, but IMHO setting high expectations and enforcing those expectations seems to work well. When he crosses the line we crate him (time out) for a little while. 

Patience is your friend. It's really hard to do sometimes but when I find myself getting upset I step back from myself, focus on being calm and then try again.

I would also hazard a guess that this wildness is way to get your attention. Do you react in a big way when he chews something? If so, you are unintentionally rewarding him. Instead, redirect to something positive (calmly and without a big reaction) and when he complies then give him the attention he is seeking. 

Case in point: Linus likes to make off with the remote control. Our first reaction was to yell and then run after him. This turned into a game of chase that he just loves. He was winning big time and getting tons of attention--and he continued stealing the remote. Then we switched tactics. The next time he stole the remote, we controlled ourselves, didn't yell but instead grabbed a toy and convinced him it was more fun to play with the toy than to keep running around with the remote. It's working and remote control theft is way down in our precinct. 

I'm not a professional dog trainer, just a fellow owner sharing what's working for him at this point.

Best of luck,

Michael


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Do you have a yard that you could let him out in during those episodes (which seems to be what some people on here call the "zoomies" lol and is pretty normal). My pup has those moments still although not every day anymore.

Does your pup get any off leash free play time regularly? I know with my 11 month old, he gets the zoomies especially when his routine consists of more leashed walks and less free off leash play during the day/week, or when he gets over stimulated during training and gets a bunch of pent up energy. He used to get them pretty bad and he would bite and run into people, break things, etc… agghhhhh!!

I've seen a realllly HUGE change for the better since I found somewhere that I can let him play off leash for an hour or two a day. It lets him release all his craziness instead of holding it in and turning it into the crazy possessed zoomies at home! lol Having that free play did something that hours training and exercise on a leash or in the house never did for him. He is much calmer in general and better in his training and behavior in the home since being allowed regular off-leash times. 

I don't know if this would help for your pup, but it sure did for mine! Might be worth a try!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You can also try increasing (or adding) mind games for you pup. They will help you tire him out in the times where you physically can't tire him out. 

I can tell you with first hand knowledge, when a dog is using it's mind as well it will clean tucker him/her out.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

You are describing the zoomies, pure unadulterated joy the dog is experiencing. Just imagine the dog shouting "WHOO HOO! Life is awesome! I love this! Wheeee!" Redirect and laugh, get on the floor with him and roll around, be an idiot. When mine go all zoomy I jump around and clap and act like I have 1/2 a brain. I grab their tails and hoot and hollar. The dogs eat it up and we all have a time.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:lurking: Sometimes...when my dogs are in really great moods...they play don't touch the lava. That's where they lose their minds and jump on my furniture. Couch to coffee table to love seat to chair to couch. This is a strictly forbidden game. No one jumps on the furniture. But I admit...I watch for a moment or two before I correct.....


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

haha I forgot, Pretzel also gets the zoomies any time he finds sand…. which is pretty often...He goes crazy when we visit my horse and he gets near a sand arena!! LOL Luckily my horse finds it quite entertaining.

So he's only allowed near the arena when no we are the only ones at the barn.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

5 months old male here and we have these "crazy hours" every evening (typically between 6 and 8 pm). 

First I always start by somehow getting angry and then I realize how silly I must look so I just laugh take him outside and play ball....

When it is raining I take him to the garage instead can't play ball there it is too small but I try to hide a few treats for him and let him try to find them.

It is often a long hour but I guess it comes with the package


----------



## kimkayak (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for your advice with Shiloh. The next morning and since, I've been not over reacting to Shiloh's mischief, and redirected her to a toy and it has worked. We do have 3 acres so she does go out a lot, whether it be for a walk or to catch a ball or play frisbee. It's just inside she tends to got a bit nuts. But I can't let her loose in the mornings until she's done her morning business else she will eat it. GROSS! 
_______________________________________________________________



Mister C said:


> My 7 month old tends to get wild once per day too. It usually happens around 4-5pm. He's in his teenage punk phase. Our solution has been to increase his training regimen. By that I mean we train him more frequently and have greatly increased our expectations in following commands. We are currently working on self-control by putting him in a stay or down, throwing a toy, waiting for a little bit, then releasing him from the stay or down.
> 
> Linus really seems to like being bossed around and his behaviour is better the bossier we are with him. We also play with him and love him dearly, of course, but IMHO setting high expectations and enforcing those expectations seems to work well. When he crosses the line we crate him (time out) for a little while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Zoomies. Stosh is 4 yrs old and still gets them before bedtime


----------

